# Where should compat/linux be mounted?



## mdg (May 30, 2012)

Running 9.0 Stable.

Having trouble getting flashplugin11 to work on firefox 12.

One issue is the correct place to mount compat/linux/proc. The handbook says


> /compat/linux/proc


At various places in this forum and elsewhere, it says


> /usr/compat/linux/proc


Which is correct?


----------



## phoenix (May 30, 2012)

Look at the output of the following command for your answer:
`$ ls -l /`


----------

